# Blue Fox Spinners



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

How do you guys rig your blue fox spinners when fishing from the shore?

Do you use a sliding egg weight with a swivel and then add leader and the spinner or do you throw it behind a plastic water filled bubble? Or do you just tie them directly to your line?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

It depends on how far you need to cast. I usually just tie em onto the line. Thats like 95% of the time. Sometimes I'll add a split-shot or 2. And in other situations, I'll put a bobber a couple feet above it and just slow-reel.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

trclements said:


> How do you guys rig your blue fox spinners when fishing from the shore?
> 
> Do you use a sliding egg weight with a swivel and then add leader and the spinner or do you throw it behind a plastic water filled bubble? Or do you just tie them directly to your line?


Depends on the slope of the shore in the water... shallow angle you dont want it to sink as fast, steep angle you can use the sliding egg weight to get and keep it deep.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

no weight just the spinner on a swivel


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

a sinker 3 ft up the line and a swivel


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

hardman11 said:


> no weight just the spinner on a swivel


 +1 depending om which pole,I use an old berkley cherrywood with a mitchel 300 and casts far as I need


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Connect to a ball bearing swivel. I change the size or the blade style if I want to go deeper. Willowleaf blades run deeper than Indiana blades which run deeper than Colorado blades. Line diameter also affects running depth. 4 lb test will allow the lure to get deeper than 10 lb test. I use light line, 4 to 8 lb test, on a rod matched to my lure size to maximize my casting distance, UL to M weight rod, 5.5' to 7' long.


----------

